# Beach makeup? (picture heavy)



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 19, 2006)

well its a photoshoot of myself and my friend at dana point! i did a dramatic natural on her and a dark look on me!















my angry face


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 19, 2006)

very pretty. I like the looks and the last pic.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 19, 2006)

wow, you are gorgeous darl! those eyes of your are looking really hot girl! you did such a fantastic job too with your friend. after looking at your pictures though, i was just wondering what nationality you are....
once again, you are absolutely beautiful in the pics


----------



## Kristen (Apr 19, 2006)

wow... that's AMAZING! How do you get your skin so smooth?


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gawjus!!!!!!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_wow, you are gorgeous darl! those eyes of your are looking really hot girl! you did such a fantastic job too with your friend. after looking at your pictures though, i was just wondering what nationality you are....
once again, you are absolutely beautiful in the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
why danka! well i'm vietnamese! i know nost people dont think so! when i walk into the nail salons i hear them talk smack on me thinking i cant understand, but i can!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 19, 2006)

stunning-i love your FOTDs!! that smokey look suits your eyes so well


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 19, 2006)

You are hot!!!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mia88 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hot hot hot!! So smoking hot!


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful makeup and beautiful photography as well! Wow


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 19, 2006)

I love that last picture! You look beautiful as does your friend!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice! I love your work! You did a great job.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

wonderful! you look so radiant!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_why danka! well i'm vietnamese! i know nost people dont think so! when i walk into the nail salons i hear them talk smack on me thinking i cant understand, but i can!!_

 






 thats great... I always "knew" they were talking about me lol...

And the pics are beautifull and your makeup is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tulip (Apr 19, 2006)

wow, you are hot. What foundation did you use please? I wish I had beautiful skin like yours


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 19, 2006)

You Are Super Gorgeous And Super Talented Lady Do Keep Up The Excellent Work!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 19, 2006)

You're gorgeous! Great job on the makeup, too.


----------



## afterglow (Apr 19, 2006)

This is stunning! Great job!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tulip* 
_wow, you are hot. What foundation did you use please? I wish I had beautiful skin like yours_

 
makeup forever face and body, you can get it at sephorias


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 19, 2006)

You are both so beautiful. and the makeup looks great too!


----------



## samila18 (Apr 19, 2006)

you're both gorgeous! I love both makeup looks, you did a great job! Your dark eye skill is so amazing, it's beautiful.. love the pics


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 19, 2006)

You look great, and so does your friend. You have such flawless skin!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow that's amaaazing.Love it.You did an awesome job!


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2006)

The both of you are so beautiful in these pics! It looks like you all had alot of fun doing this


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 19, 2006)

lovely!!! these pictures are beautiful! (and show off more natural beauty. . .the makeup just accents that)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 19, 2006)

I love the color of your hair, is it natural or dyed?


----------



## devin (Apr 19, 2006)

wow you ladies look beautiful! great pictures!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 19, 2006)

I love the 3rd and 5th pic!! So gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 19, 2006)

you both look beautiful! i adore your hair!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I love the color of your hair, is it natural or dyed?_

 

nope i recently dyed it! drug store hair dye haha


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful makeup!  My teenage son thinks you're amazing looking!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 19, 2006)

wow really love the pic from this shoot.i seen ur business card on myspace its beautiful also


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn u are beautiful! What shade are u in Face and body foundation?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2006)

that 2nd to last shot is MONEY!!!! good lord  look amazing!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_why danka! well i'm vietnamese! i know nost people dont think so! when i walk into the nail salons i hear them talk smack on me thinking i cant understand, but i can!!_

 
Your pix ARE gorgeous, and I feel you on the nail salons.  I'm Viet too, and no one would ever believe it, and I've finally called them out on it...one guy was being especially nasty about another customer,talking crap about me, so when I got up to leave, I looked him in the eye, said "Cam on" watched the shocked look on his face, and left without leaving him a tip.


----------



## Q o B (Apr 21, 2006)

u are ridiculously good looking. just stop, ur killing me. my fav is the very last one, its just perfect. u got a good photographer too. u did sucha good job on ur buddy too, u both look HoT


----------



## lovejam (Apr 21, 2006)

Great makeup! What did you use on your lips???


----------



## KJam (Apr 21, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Great makeup! What did you use on your lips???_

 
my school brands lipliner and make up for ever lipstick


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_Beautiful makeup!  My teenage son thinks you're amazing looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
haaha thanks! but alsa i am taken


----------



## user26 (Apr 22, 2006)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## MacLover (Apr 22, 2006)

Both of you are beautiful!  Amazing job on the makeup!

Did you go to makeup school?


----------



## hundove (May 4, 2006)

These are soooooooooooooooooo pretty!
All your work is lovely! thanks for sharing.
What camera do you use? I like the picture quality of it.


----------



## kimb (May 4, 2006)

beautiful eyes and skin. im so jelouse!


----------



## kristiawati (May 4, 2006)

Both of you are amazing. So beautiful & great skin. The eyes are great. Would you like to tech me how you do that? Really great make up.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_Both of you are beautiful!  Amazing job on the makeup!

Did you go to makeup school?_

 
yes! i took 60 hours at empire for intro. I'm going to start again on the 15th!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 
_These are soooooooooooooooooo pretty!
All your work is lovely! thanks for sharing.
What camera do you use? I like the picture quality of it._

 
i didnt take these pictures, a photographer friend of mine did,

he uses the nikon d200! its quite an expensive camera it goes for like 1200, and the lens he had on it was like 1000+


----------



## MelodyKat (May 4, 2006)

I always love to see your posts! My fav is the last pic. You look so sweet and innocent!


----------



## snexce (May 6, 2006)

love the smoky eye!


----------



## professionaltart (May 7, 2006)

beautiful job =)


----------

